# Some Moose I've Seen on Past Camping Trips



## SeaBreeze (Aug 21, 2016)

I've seen more moose than this during our years of camping in various places, but here are a few pictures of moose I've seen while camping in Colorado.


----------



## IKE (Aug 21, 2016)

I saw moose (and bears) several times when going to northern Canada and the NWT on fishing trips.......before I ever saw one I didn't realize how big they actually are.

The natives said to stay a pretty good distance from them......it seems they have no sense of humor and will sometimes charge and stomp folks even without being provoked. True or not one of the locals told me that more folks are killed by moose than by bears.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 21, 2016)

I've seen a grizzly close up in British Columbia crossing the back dirt road we were on.  It was majestic, such awesome colorings on that big, beautiful animal.  It was so muscular, to watch it walk is something I'll never forget.

When we honeymooned in Yellowstone some 40 years ago, I got out of our jeep with my instant camera and walked over to a moose in an open field, now that one might have charged given the situation and location for sure.  But I was young and wild then, figured if he did I'd beat him back to my Jeep.    Have to hunt down that picture and see if I can scan it and post it.


----------



## Carla (Aug 21, 2016)

Beautiful country and pics. I'm not sure but I don't think we have them in this state, least I've never seen or heard of any. I can't help it, but when I see a picture of one I think of Bullwinkle. (My childish side escapes)


----------



## Gemma (Aug 21, 2016)

I like these pictures SeaBreeze!  No moose in PA but we have elk.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 21, 2016)

Thanks guys, yeah Carla, hard not to think of Bullwinkle.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 21, 2016)

We've seen plenty of Moose and Elk on a couple of trips through Western Canada.  They are magnificent animals.  I have a cousin with a large ranch in Wyoming, and he has a large herd of elk on his land, but no Moose.


----------



## Byrd (Aug 22, 2016)

Something majestic about the beast.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 22, 2016)

This is the picture I took on my instant camera some 40 yrs. back in Yellowstone, no zoom here, so that was my distance. Those were the pictures that you waved in your hand until they dried...pretty faded now.  Got a big box of photos here, lots o' diggin' to find anything, most pics have no date or description on them.


----------

